# Kings Lynn audi



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Really happy with the service of this dealership when I purchased my ttrs a few months back , had to travel over 3 hours to pick the car up , really friendly bunch of people and helpful


----------



## TDI Roadster (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi Adam, i purchased my TT TDI Quattro Roadster in April from them, great bunch of guys nothing was to much trouble .........

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

I have just ordered a TTS MK3 thru them and awaiting an order number, Seem really good so far. Its a 3 hour drive for me to get there but saved £7k in list price of car so worth the trip as and when I collect it. I'll let you know more as and when I progress the order.


----------



## billmil (Jan 27, 2021)

Purchased my 2016 Roadster from them over the phone from 200 miles away. Agreed a price and a part ex both dependant on the cars being as described. After a long drive to get there everything went smoothly and both cars met expectations. All in all a very pleasant and professional experience


----------

